# Enjoy, Over-Analyze, and Look Every Treatment Up



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

http://apt.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/11/2/92


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha to the title, but wow, long read, but a great one indeed.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Guest013 said:


> http://apt.rcpsych.org/cgi/content/full/11/2/92


Thanks for sharing

On page 6 the age of onset suggested (over 30 years of age) does not fit the findings of more current research which suggest earlier onset. Nice to see not everything written about 5 years ago is still current


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

> olanzapine is usually helpful in reducing symptoms


Okay, now im actually hoping my anxiety gets worse so I can take some olanzaphine, im only supposed to take it when I can't handle it...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Okay, now im actually hoping my anxiety gets worse so I can take some olanzaphine, im only supposed to take it when I can't handle it...


Weird.. Ive been taking it along with Risperidone and Fluoxetine (which is also said to give you some relief of DP symptoms) and my DP/DR symptoms got kinda worse..

What does give me a temporary relief of the symptoms is Diazepam 5mg, its the weakest of all these but its the only one that helps when Im struggling really hard with unreality feelings


----------

